# Logistics Companies and Jobs



## SPC (May 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have been working in Logistics and supply chain management especially in Ocen Container logistics. I am involved with many shipping lines as i manage the logistics of scrap metal around the globe.
I am trying to find a job in the related field (logistics/supply chain) but i think my efforts are not going in the right direction.
Is there anyone in this forum working in Logistics or shipping lines? Can someone please guide me how to look for jobs in logistics and shipping lines.
I am visiting UAE end of May for couple of months.

Will appreciate your help

Alex


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

SPC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been working in Logistics and supply chain management especially in Ocen Container logistics. I am involved with many shipping lines as i manage the logistics of scrap metal around the globe.
> I am trying to find a job in the related field (logistics/supply chain) but i think my efforts are not going in the right direction.
> ...


Hi Alex
The largest company in town is GAC. Followed by Danzas. Dubai has over 400 companies that work in logistics if you look at the listings... but beware! A lot are small Indian companies which are a one man show from home!

Also I know some of the large recruitment specialists have a special division for logistics.Charterhouse is one. If you cannot find anything online I have the contact of a consultant there, I am not sure if she still works there but if you PM me I will be glad to share her email with you.

Good luck! It is very tough working in logistics out here. But I guess it is one of those...you either love it or hate it industries.


----------



## SPC (May 7, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi Alex
> The largest company in town is GAC. Followed by Danzas. Dubai has over 400 companies that work in logistics if you look at the listings... but beware! A lot are small Indian companies which are a one man show from home!
> 
> Also I know some of the large recruitment specialists have a special division for logistics.Charterhouse is one. If you cannot find anything online I have the contact of a consultant there, I am not sure if she still works there but if you PM me I will be glad to share her email with you.
> ...



Hello Yoga Girl,

Thanks for your reply. Can you please guide me how to PM? I am looking for that option but cant find it.
I will really appreciate if you could please provide me few logistics recruiters. You mentioned that its tough to work in logistics there. Would you please provide a little more why is it tough working in logistics there? I also came to know about one more company Al Futaim. 
Are you working in logistics too? How is the current job market there. I am visiting UAE end of May just for job hunt reasons. I think it will really help if i contact the consultants and recruiters prior to my visit.
How is logistics in Abu Dhabi?

Sorry i have asked you so many questions.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SPC until you have made 5 good posts you cannot access the private messaging system.
However yogagirl has enough posts to be able to send you a visitor message via your profile.

Veronica


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

SPC said:


> Hello Yoga Girl,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you please guide me how to PM? I am looking for that option but cant find it.
> I will really appreciate if you could please provide me few logistics recruiters. You mentioned that its tough to work in logistics there. Would you please provide a little more why is it tough working in logistics there? I also came to know about one more company Al Futaim.
> ...


Hi Alex

check your private messages


----------



## SPC (May 7, 2010)

Veronica said:


> SPC until you have made 5 good posts you cannot access the private messaging system.
> However yogagirl has enough posts to be able to send you a visitor message via your profile.
> 
> Veronica



Thank you Veronica. I will be partcipating in different threads aswell . 

Rgds


----------



## SPC (May 7, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> check your private messages


Message well recieved Yoga Girl. Thanks a lot. Unfortunately i still donot have enough posts on my record to reply your PM . I will PM you as soon as i get priviliged.
Great info you have provided.
Thanks once again
Alex


----------



## SPC (May 7, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> check your private messages




Hi Anna,

I have been trying to PM but for some reasons its showing error in submission and sometimes it is showing nothing at all.

Can you please let me know if you have recieved my PMs

Thank you

Alex


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

You may also see the list of companies that deal in clearing, forwarding, packaging, shipping agents and logistics in jebel ali free zone :

Google this : jebel-ali.uaeincorp.com/64/Logistic/


----------

